# Faulty sage group gasket?



## kwadsncoffee (May 2, 2019)

Hi everyone,

As some of you may know from my previous posts, I have been using the IMS basket and secondary shower screen for a few months now. For double shots I always use the La Spaz IMS baskets. But as the secondary shower screen makes the sage single basket unusable, I use the sage double and pull a ristretto In place of a single (usually for family).

I have noticed recently that the gasket had started leaking when using the standard sage baskets. I originally thought it was due to the rim of the IMS baskets sitting more proud than the standard sage ones. This might have stressed the gasket more, making the sage baskets somewhat loose, thus the leaking water during extraction.

I thought I had solved this problem with some very thin (2 x 0.5mm thick) O-rings sitting underneath the sage gasket. This made locking the portafilter into the group tighter, as intended. This stopped the leak for a while, until today when the pressure seemed too much in the basket for the sage gasket which was forced out of the shower screen while using the sage basket. I'm not sure if the O-rings made it too tight so I have removed one for now. But I'm starting to think the problem is with the sage gasket. I don't think I should be getting water leaking out of the top of the porta filter during extraction. I am at the top end of the pressure gauge but I'm getting reasonable shot times that taste good. A little acidic if anything. Wondering if anyone else has had this issue?

The machine went back to sage over Christmas for repair of the solenoid but it appeared to come back a brand new machine. So it's only six months old.

Tim


----------



## kwadsncoffee (May 2, 2019)

Update:

The machine can no longer run an extraction without the water leaking out the top of the portafilter. When this occurs, the silicone gasket actually starts force out of the group. I would replace the gasket, or 'steam ring' as sage refer to it, but they are out of stock on their site. Looks like I will have to contact them on Monday.

How much have others paid for sage to repair a BE? The machine is now out of the original warranty, which they state, includes any repairs made in this time.


----------



## kwadsncoffee (May 2, 2019)

Update:

The group gasket has now been replaced for a new one direct from sage's German parts supplier. Unfortunately, the problem still persists. This, in my opinion suggests that it is going to be a fairly big job replacing the group head.

I have had a quote from Coffee Classics, sage's recommended repair company, for £28/half hour for diagnosis and repair (not including parts. In my opinion, it may not be worth the money to repair as I have been considering the upgrade for a while. Maybe to a HX machine.

Has anyone dealt with Coffee Classics before? Are they good/bad/expensive etc?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

@kwadsncoffee Sorry for your hassle. I've not dealt with Sage yet beside hassling them for 3 free filters (which I didn't deserve but they gave me anyway).

Do you think your original assertion is right, that you damaged the group head by using the modified IMS basket? I'm asking selfishly as it was something I was looking at maybe doing at some point, but if you think it may damage the machine, I'll just leave it.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

May i suggest:

Put it all back together as God intended and if that works, your "upgrades" are worthless.

Locking ring tension is set by gasket compression from the portafilter/locking ring/basket/gasket interface. Mess the stack up height and you will get leaks.

Unless i have read it wrong (likely lol), i'd just reverse your mods. Check the group head lockring for damage though,


----------



## kwadsncoffee (May 2, 2019)

It may be correct that the group has become damaged from the mods. I have removed the extra shower screen and used the original basket for all of the testing since the problem has arisen and it hasn't made any difference. The extra basket lip height didn't seem to cause any significant excess pressure when locking the Portafilter into the group. But it may have done. There isn't enough information from anyone else about this causing the issues I have experienced despite a number we of people using these for longer than I have. To be safe, I would suggest avoiding making the changes. But unfortunately the solution isn't to simply remove the extras.


----------



## kwadsncoffee (May 2, 2019)

I have now pretty much made up my mind to upgrade to a NS Oscar II. The sage had been good at getting me into the world of espresso but with everything that has happened recently, it's time to upgrade. I am considering selling the barista express, and accessories, as a faulty machine requiring repair/spare parts. I have got two milk pitchers, one brand new, two sets of all baskets, 3 PFs, one bottom less, IMS basket and shower screen, motta tamper and levelling tool.

Would there be any interest in this? was thinking of £100. Easily spent more than this on the accessories alone


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi,

Just came across this was you still thinking of selling the ims items and bottomless portafilter?


----------

